# Sram Automatix / Commencal Kinder MTB 20"



## Kingprawnx (21. November 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,
auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Kinde MTB für meinen Sohn bin ich auf dieses Model gestoßen, es ist trotz Federgabel recht leicht (9,8kg)  :

http://www.commencal-bikes.de/index.php?site=artikeldetails&artikelid=222

Anscheinend ist bei diesem Rad eine "Sram Automatix 16t" verbaut. Habe sowas noch nie in Aktion gesehen, hat Jemand Erfahrung mit dem Thema und macht es überhaupt Sinn an einem Kinder MTB ? Es doch eine Automatik Gangschaltung die über Fliegkraft schaltet, d.h. es wird bei einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit automatisch hochgeschaltet oder ? Aber was macht dann ein Kind mit einer Solchen Schaltung an einer Steigung  ? 

Wäre über Erfahrungsberichte sehr erfreut und danke im Vorraus. 

Gruß

David


----------



## Taurus1 (21. November 2012)

Ich kenne die Schaltung jetzt nicht, aber aus der Bezeichnung "Sram Automatix 2 spd" geht eindeutig hervor, dass es nur eine 2Gang-Schaltung (2 speed)ist.
"Sram Automatix 16t" bezieht sich nur auf das hintere Ritzel, das hat 16 Zähne (16 teeth).
Meiner Meinung nach ziemlich viel Geld für nur 2 Gänge. Wie die Schaltung in der Praxis funktioniert, keine Ahnung.
Über den Sinn einer Federgabel bei einem 20Zöller wurde hier schon einiges geschrieben. Die meisten sind sich einig, dass sie nichts taugen und der Gewichtsvorteil einer normalen Gabel einen weitaus größeren Vorteil bringt als der eventuell bessere Komfort einer schweren, aber schlecht funkionierenden Federgabel.
Dann lieber für 399 das Kaniabike Twenty mit 8,4 Kg oder für 429 das Twenty Tuned mit 7,9 Kg, jeweils ohne Federgabel, aber mit 8 Gängen.
Oder ein Rad von der Insel, Islabike beinn20


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kingprawnx (21. November 2012)

hmm ja 2 Gänge sind sehr wenig stimmt. Klar eine Gabel braucht man auch nicht bei dem geringen Fahrergewicht, dann lieber über den Reifendruck abstimmen.

Danke


----------



## trifi70 (21. November 2012)

Prinzipiell ist die Idee einer Automatikschaltung am Kinderrad nicht schlecht. Nächstbeste Alternative wäre eine Art Tipptronic, also geringe Bedienkräfte für zwei elektronische Taster rauf/runter und Gänge in Serie, also ohne Nachdenken wegen links/rechts Umwerfer etc.

Aber 2 Gänge sind arg wenig. Es sind 2 Geschwindigkeiten für rauf/runter fest eingestellt. Ob das fürs 20" Kinderrad passt? Keine Ahnung. Ich meine, da ist nix einstellbar, Schaltpunkte sind auch nicht von der Übersetzung abhängig.

Zur Federgabel ist alles gesagt.


----------



## holznik (22. November 2012)

Eigentlich kein schlechter Ansatz; hatte ich schon für 16" Rad überlegt. Die Nabe muss für den Schaltvorgang nur richtig auf 20" Laufräder eingestellt sein. 

Link hier: http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=11835

Beschreibung (laut CNC Bike)

Die 2-Gang Automatik- Getriebenabe von Sram, 
die Nabe schaltet automatisch bei ca.15km/h (28" Laufräder) in den höheren Gang,
und bei niedrigerer Geschwindigkeit wieder zurück.

- Übersetzung 1. Gang: 1:1
- Übersetzung 2. Gang 1:1,37
- Lieferung inklusive 19 Zähne Ritzel
- Einbaumaß: 120mm/130mm (Adapter zur Einstellung liegen bei)
- Anzahl der Speichen: 36
- ohne Rücktrittbremse
- Gewicht: 980g


----------



## Y_G (23. November 2012)

das Gewicht schreckt schon mal ab ... dann lieber leicht und nur eine Übersetzung.


----------

